# WiFi issues



## VAman (Aug 29, 2010)

I've seen very little discussion in this forum regarding wifi problems on the Fire, yet on the Amazon Kindle forum and the Amazon Customer Service forum there are hundreds of messages relating to this topic. Am I the only member of Kindle Boards having wifi difficulties?? 

Here's the problem... very poor wifi reception. At my desk which is only several feet from the router, signal is stong and never disconnects, but when I take the Fire to my living room which is about 40 feet away, it may or may not stay connected. I have a laptop and a HD tv in that same room that have no wifi problems at all.

I have worked with Amazon CS, done all the troubleshooting steps they suggested, still no improvement. My first Fire had other internal problems and had to be replaced, but it too had the same wifi troubles.

Any ideas? I'm hoping the 6.3 update may help, but Amazon CS is very noncommittal as to what exactly the update will fix.

A web search or an Amazon CS forum search will clearly show that there seems to be a wifi issue. I really like the device and want to keep it, but if it won't work inside my home, it will be returned.

P.S. I also replaced my router, hoping that would help, but it made NO improvement.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

VAman said:


> I've seen very little discussion in this forum regarding wifi problems on the Fire, yet on the Amazon Kindle forum and the Amazon Customer Service forum there are hundreds of messages relating to this topic. Am I the only member of Kindle Boards having wifi difficulties??
> 
> Here's the problem... very poor wifi reception. At my desk which is only several feet from the router, signal is stong and never disconnects, but when I take the Fire to my living room which is about 40 feet away, it may or may not stay connected. I have a laptop and a HD tv in that same room that have no wifi problems at all.
> 
> ...


Before you return it try exchanging it first.
Is there anything that would interfere with the connection, or anything between the router and the fire that is large or also has a wifi single?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't had any problems connecting via WiFi.  Happens in my home automatically -- well, once I taught it about our network.   Worked just fine at Hard Times Cafe today. 

The only place I've had a problem is at my dad's house. . .but my ITish brother and I have diagnosed that it's his router or maybe the nature of his security that's the problem.  I have learned of a possible fix, but haven't been back to test it.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I haven't had any problems either. At home, my router is by the back door. I usually use my Fire in the living room in the front of the house. If both my laptop and Fire are connected at the same time, the signal strength is comparable. And a stone fireplace separates the two rooms. At work, the router is downstairs, at the opposite end of the building, and I have no signal problems there, either.

Last weekend, we traveled, and I was able to easily connect to wifi in three different hotels, and had a good signal.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've had no problems at all connecting from inside my home...my sons home nor the hospital (which I had to spend a couple of days in last week) ,,

At the house I've taken it outside and connected from both of my garages (200 or so foot from the house), or out by the swimming pool not that I would do that this time of year...

I'm lucky I guess...because I know absolutely nothing about computers etc 

Bob G


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

A couple thoughts...

Have you tried connecting to any other Wi-Fi hotspots, besides your home?  That would at least confirm whether or not it's a problem with your Fire, or a specific problem with your home connection and the Fire.

Are you using encryption?  It might be worthwhile switching (from WPA to WEP, for example).  I've heard others say that sometimes can be an issue.

I've had no problem with my connection at home or at any of the many free hotspots I've connected to.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I haven't had any problems connecting here at home or at work (a hospital).  My signal strength in both places is strong.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I had a thread about WiFi in the early days.  I'm still having the same issues.  At home my connection is fine.  But at work - where I sit just a few feet from the router, and have 3 out of the 4 bars - no connection at all.  Can't stream music, get into the store or anything.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I returned my Fire because I could only get on my wifi only once in a while.  CS suggestions did nothing, so back it went.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have no problems at all at home.  I can't get on to the Silver Diner (chain restaurant that we eat at from time to time) WiFi network at all so far.  Sometimes I can't get on using my MiFi, sometimes I can.  If it were my only WiFi device, I might fuss with it more.  I can understand the frustration for those for whom it's a problem.

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have no problem with wifi and my Fire at home. However, I am in a motel 3 nights/week with weak wifi connection. I am able to access the internet, play silly games, etc. but I do not have enough strength to stream a video. It keeps pausing to reload.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have noticed that when hotels offer 'complimentary' wifi, it's usually really slow.  They'd prefer, I guess, for you to 'plug in' which is always faster.  Of course, that's not an option with a tablet.  Best suggestion is to complain to the hotels.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

How frustrating that must have been! My Fire connected smoothly and quickly at home - same with 3 different hotels and a beach rental. I'm sorry you didn't have a similar experience - it's a fun little gadget when it works as intended.


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I haven't had any problems at all with mine. I get a strong signal everywhere inside and outside of my house as well. I took it into my backyard (I like to read outside in the nice weather) and it worked fine there too. I've also connected at wifi spots outside my home such as at restaurants etc. too with no issue. I'm sorry you're having trouble.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

VAman said:


> Here's the problem... very poor wifi reception. At my desk which is only several feet from the router, signal is stong and never disconnects, but when I take the Fire to my living room which is about 40 feet away, it may or may not stay connected. I have a laptop and a HD tv in that same room that have no wifi problems at all.


Do you have it in a case? Or have put a skin on it? Anything that might be blocking the signal?

There's a free app called "wifi analyzer" that will give you a real time graph of all the wifi signals the fire is seeing and how strong they are. You can then walk around with the app running and see if the signal is really dropping or if another signal is interfering. You might need to use a different channel on the router if you are getting interference from a neighbor.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

MartyS said:


> Do you have it in a case? Or have put a skin on it? Anything that might be blocking the signal?
> 
> There's a free app called "wifi analyzer" that will give you a real time graph of all the wifi signals the fire is seeing and how strong they are. You can then walk around with the app running and see if the signal is really dropping or if another signal is interfering. You might need to use a different channel on the router if you are getting interference from a neighbor.


The signal is strong enough for my iTouch and computer, just not my Fire. I do not have it in a case when I use it, nor does it have a skin. There are 2 wifi routers in the hotel building. I wonder if they are interfering with each other. I will try to wifi analyzer app.

I will not be back to work to try it out for 2 weeks.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thankfully, no problems with my wifi at home.  I've connected with a couple of wifis in other places, with no problems.


----------

